

Perlbrew - manage perl installations in your $HOME - draegtun
http://www.perlbrew.pl/

======
telemachos
Many people probably know Perlbrew already, but the new site is outstanding
and worth a visit.

I wrote two small things that may be helpful (or just vaguely fun) for people
who use Perl{,brew}:

<https://github.com/telemachus/vim-perlbrew>

<https://github.com/telemachus/perlbrew-bash-completion>

